# Page Numbers Position



## Jektor

I have on several occasions missed the fact there were more thread posts on the "next" page of a long thread, because the page numbers panel is positioned to the left of the text area in a shaded background. This makes it easy to overlook.

Would it be possible to move these extra pages notification panels to the centre of the page, so that they are more obvious?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Jektor,

Instead of doing that, I made a change that I've been wanting to do for a while. Now, the "quick reply" box at the bottom of the thread only shows if you are on the last page. Too many times, I reply at the bottom of the first page without realizing that there were more responses on a second page. Let's see how this goes.

So, this page 1 has no reply box, but page 6 of the same thread does.

Mike


----------



## swift

Interesting enhancement, Mike. I guess if you want to reply to one of the posts on page 1, you will need to have another tab open in case you want to build upon other people comments as well. Someone may want to reply to a specific thread, but mention some portions of someone else's comments to support what they say. In this case, the _Reply_ button will take you to a new window where you lose visibility of previous threads.

The workaround would be to multi-quote, but sometimes you don't need to quote directly, just paraphrase...


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> Interesting enhancement, Mike.


We will see what the reaction is! I can always modify it or change it back if there are enough people who find it inconvenient. Personally, in those cases, I would Shift-click the last page number to open a new window so I could respond to the previous post while looking at it. Either that or hit the Reply link.


----------



## AndrasBP

mkellogg said:


> I made a change that I've been wanting to do for a while. Now, they "quick reply" box at the bottom of the thread only shows if you are on the last page.


Currently, if I highlight a part of a post that I'd like to reply to, the very useful "Quote/Reply" box only appears if I'm on the last page of the thread.  
It makes it hard to react to an earlier post which is not on the last page.
Is that maybe a "side effect" of the change you made?


----------



## mkellogg

AndrasBP said:


> Is that maybe a "side effect" of the change you made?


Yes, the use case of replying to a message in a page that is not in the last page is more difficult.

Anyway, I just reverted to show the Quick Reply box on all pages again. I saw that the Reply link on the posts on a previous page didn't do anything when the box was not there, which is not good.


----------



## AndrasBP

mkellogg said:


> Anyway, I just reverted to show the Quick Reply box on all pages again. I saw that the Reply link on the posts on a previous page didn't do anything when the box was not there, which is not good.


Thank you, it is working now.


----------



## mkellogg

Yea, but the next time I embarrass myself by posting a reply in the first page when there are other replies that I haven't seen, I can't tell you what I will do!


----------

